# LOW TSH, Normal T3/T4- On Armour. HELP!



## twn (Nov 1, 2015)

HI! I'm brand spanking new here and I have to admit that I know very little about lab results or managing my thyroid. Here's where I'm at and how I got here.

I have never had thyroid issues in the past (that I've known of)

Started on 50 synthroid/ day per my fertility clinic's advice.

After IVF and a healthy baby boy I remained on the dose and saw a family doctor for a physical

I expressed a desire to change to natural thyroid, so he switched me to Armour. 90mg.

I tried that for a while but started to feel super sluggish in the afternoon (also could be life/baby). We decided to break up the dose, 60 morning, 30 before lunch.

while I feel fine, my current lab values (did not take morning dose before testing) are:

TSH .037 (dr says dangerously low)

T3, Free 2.9 (dr says normal)

T4, Total 5.0 (dr says normal)

I am truly baffled by all of this. What does it all mean? Is my dose too high? Should I not even be on any meds as I have never had prior issues/symptoms? Will by body readjust if I were to go off? HELP!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome to the board!

Can you please post the ranges for your labs.


----------



## twn (Nov 1, 2015)

sorry clearly a newbie mistake.

TSH .45 - 4.50

T3, Free 2.0 - 4.4

T4, Total 4.5 - 12.0

Please let me know if you need any more information.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

If you go by your Free T3 you're falling close to the hypo end of things--it's in the lower end of the range. We tend to push for Free T4 instead of Total T4, a lot of us have noticed that Total doesn't really track with Free, but either way your Total T4 is low, too. Hopefully your doctor knows that Armour tends to naturally suppress TSH, so you can't dose by that, you have to go by Frees. Also, have you ever had a thyroid antibody panel done?


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

*Don't fix it if it ain't broken......*

If you say you "feel fine" then that's all that matters.

The lab results are irrelevant.

My opinion is stay on the same dose and type of thyroid med's that make you feel well.


----------



## twn (Nov 1, 2015)

Thanks, the thing is.. I never felt like I had a thyroid problem. When I say I feel fine, is it perhaps because I don't know any better? The only symptom I can possibly attribute was after birth I had crazy bump legs (dry skin). Thats when I switched to armour, and it cleared up.

So while I know "if it aint broke dont fix it", can I self regulate if I were to go off the meds?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

twn,

When were the labs drawn? Prior to beginning the Armour?

You need to ask the doctors office for copies of all your labs. If a fertility office put you on thyroid replacement , they must have diagnosed you as being low. If low, it's harder to get pregnant.

ALso, did you take your medication prior to the lab draw? That will skew the TSH as low.

FT-4 and FT-3 are the best tests to determine thyroid hormone in blood at time of draw. My experiences with total 4 is that it in no way correlates with FT-4 and pretty mush useless.


----------



## twn (Nov 1, 2015)

Thank you all. I did not take the dose prior to blood draw. As for the fertility clinic, I don't remember what my levels were, but at the time they told me that they just like to "see a slightly lower TSH for pregnancy" they did tell me my levels were normal for other standards. This is all just so confusing because like I said I never felt like I had an issue, then after pregnancy they basically increased my dose, and now it looks like it may need to be increased again to be in "optimal range"


----------

